

PRISM = Palantir's product? - mtgx
http://www.businessinsider.com/prism-is-also-the-name-of-a-product-from-palantir-a-5-billion-tech-startup-funded-by-the-cia-2013-6

======
zht
this is really really really bad reporting on the level of Glenn Beck's
chalkboard ramblings. And it's all okay, because we're "just asking questions"

"Can we say for sure that Palantir's product, Prism, is the big data engine
behind the NSA's secret tool PRISM? No, we cannot. A call into Palantir has
not been returned. As secretive as Palantir is, we doubt anyone we could reach
would confirm much for us, anyway. But it would certainly be a coincidence if
there were a big data NSA program was named PRISM and a Palantir product was
named Prism and they were not the same."

~~~
rpgmaker
Ok Palantir rep.

------
jack_trades
CIA != NSA and I'd be pessimistic on the CIA funding projects for the NSA.
They aren't the same org and they have reasons to not be, so they aren't all
chummy.

This reminded me of how ham-handed we should expect the media handling of all
this will be and how many windmills will be put up for people to teeter at
while the real story and grander plan continues to roll past and evolve.

------
driverdan
Typical BI blogspam. Should be flagged.

------
rfnslyr
Please take this off of the front page. Terrible blogspam.

